# Cruise 16hh 9 year old hanoverian



## Kimmethy (11 February 2015)

Hi all,

Looking for info on this horse apparently he is a 9 year old pink papered Hanoverian. Sold as suitable for a novice/nervous rider just not sure how true this is!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------

